# With Naval Wings



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 3, 2012)

With Naval Wings is an autobiography of a WWII Fleet Air Arm pilot named John Wellham. He flew a variety of planes like the Avro Albacore, Gloster Sea Glatiator, Fairey Fulmar, Blackburn Skua, Supermarine Seafire, Grumman Hellcat, Grumman Avenger, Fairey Firefly, and the Fairey Swordfish. 
Wellham served on many fronts including Taranto.


----------

